# Martinez Ca to New Haven Ct and back



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 24, 2008)

10/19/08 #6 MTZ to CHI (roomette)

10/21/08 #30 CHI to WAS (roomette)

10/22/08 #148 WAS to NHV (biz class)

11/1/08 #161 NHV to NYP (biz class)

11/1/08 #49 NYP to CHI (roomette)

11/2/08 #5 CHI to MTZ (roomette)

with an Amtrak Coach at beginning and end, Petaluma to MTZ.

Our first long distance Amtrak trip. We had both taken 1 day rides in California, and some Euro trains in France, Germany, Austria and Italy 10 years ago. The idea was to visit our daughter, son-in-law and 2 year old grandson in New Haven, Ct. We are fed up with airlines, and had enough time to finally _take the train_.

This was by far _the best_ travel adventure we have ever had. The best part? Meeting other riders and listening to their stories.

The truck driver who drives truck out of New Orleans, and always returns home by train. The 75 year old grandmother who "just wanted to see San Diego" and had never ridden the train, or planes for that matter. The young woman traveling from Hawaii home to Texas, unannounced as sort of a "prodigal daughter". The French family of 7, yes 5 kids, all under 8, traveling in roomettes no less. The 80 year old widower whose late wife didn't like trains - now was his big chance. And many more.

We'd do this again in a heartbeat. We're working up a trip next year where we ride the Zephyr again to Chicago, then on to Buffalo and Niagra Falls. Rent a car to see a bro-in-law in southwestern NY state, drive back to Buffalo and train east again to end up in New Haven. Haven't looked at the route home yet.

I took over 750 photos! I would only hope to interest you in a couple of dozen, here.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## greatcats (Nov 24, 2008)

Good phots. Glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## Hanno (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. We sure have a big and beautiful country!

I agree with the comment about the people. When traveling by plane I have a rule to never speak to the person sitting beside me until we start our descent. While this may seem rude I've had too many bad experiences This rule certainly does not apply to train travel. Even if you have dinner with someone whose personality is not to your liking you aren't trapped. We have met some wonderful people on the train and as I once heard it said, "Behind every face is a story" (some more interesting than others but nevertheless there is one).


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 24, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> 10/19/08 #6 MTZ to CHI (roomette)10/21/08 #30 CHI to WAS (roomette)
> 
> 10/22/08 #148 WAS to NHV (biz class)
> 
> ...



Thanx,

Enjoyed that! Thinking of a winter ride just to see the countryside in snow season!!!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## Dan O (Dec 1, 2008)

Really nice pix. Where was the aviation museum?

Dan


----------



## Cascadia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey that young woman heading from Hawaii to Texas wasn't heading to Corpus Christi was she?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 2, 2008)

Dan O said:


> Really nice pix. Where was the aviation museum?
> Dan


New England Air Museum.

Their B-29 is impressive.

I have loads of photos, maybe I'll upload them to a photo site.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 2, 2008)

Cascadia said:


> Hey that young woman heading from Hawaii to Texas wasn't heading to Corpus Christi was she?


Sorry, brain failure, I can't recall. My wife said she had tattoos on her arm(s) if that helps.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's an album of shots taken at the New England Air Museum. There were tons more planes and interesting things to see. If you get to central Connecticut, it's worth the admission. It would take a good afternoon to browse all the displays.

New England Air Museum


----------

